# Beamshot of 17 HID and led: L70, SR90, Legion 2 SST-50, DEFT, Catapult, M2S etc.



## HKJ (Apr 12, 2010)

[SIZE=+3]Beamshot of 17 big lights, april 2010[/SIZE]

This beamshot comparison is between HID and big led lights, it has 3 set of pictures at different distances. 












The following lights are included (Same sequence as pictures): Titanium L30, Titanium L35, Titanium L70, Legion II MC-E, Legion II SST50, OMG DEFT, OLight SR90, Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W, Microfire Warrior III, Xtar D30 Howitzer, Fenix TK40, ThruNite Catapult, Maglite 6D, JetBeam M1X, JetBeam M2S, OLight M30 Triton, EagleTac M2XC4 warm.
Some lights are special versions: Legion II MCE is SE edition, Xtar D30 is ver 1, JetBeam M1X is ver 1. Both Xtar and JetBeam have higher output in the current version.

*Note: This article only contains small pictures, to get larger pictures click on the lights name in the section with the lights.*






This graph measures the brigtness of the light, it is done with a ceiling bounce. The HID light sends out a lot of light, but two led lights are closing in, the SR90 and the D30. The Maglite 6D cannot match any of these lights in output.






In this graph I have collect all brightness levels, HID lights only have one level or two very close levels. led light has much larger range in their levels.






Measuring the brightness at 4 meters, gives an idea of throw, again the HID are very good, only the ST90 and the DEFT can play in this range.
When comparing this graph to the beamshot pictures, there is a discrepancy, this can best be seen when comparing the beamshots from SR90 and Warrior. In the beamshot SR90 wins, here Warrior wins? I do not know the reason for this, maybe it is because the spectral sensitivity of the light meter does not match the eye and maybe it is because the beamshots are from much longer distances?


[SIZE=+1]Beamprofile with high output[/SIZE]

Titanium L30, Titanium L30 + diffuser, Titanium L35











Titanium L35 + diffuser, Titanium L70, Titanium L70 + diffuser











Titanium L70 + wide focus, Legion II MC-E, Legion II SST50











OMG DEFT, OLight SR90, Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W











Microfire Warrior III, Xtar D30 Howitzer, Fenix TK40











ThruNite Catapult, Maglite 6D, JetBeam M1X











JetBeam M2S, OLight M30 Triton, OLight M30 Triton +diffuser











EagleTac M2XC4 warm.







[SIZE=+1]Beamprofile reduced exposure[/SIZE]
With reduced exposure it is easier to compare the intensity of the hotspot.

Titanium L30, Titanium L30 + diffuser, Titanium L35











Titanium L35 + diffuser, Titanium L70, Titanium L70 + diffuser











Titanium L70 + wide focus, Legion II MC-E, Legion II SST50











OMG DEFT, OLight SR90, Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W











Microfire Warrior III, Xtar D30 Howitzer, Fenix TK40











ThruNite Catapult, Maglite 6D, JetBeam M1X











JetBeam M2S, OLight M30 Triton, OLight M30 Triton +diffuser











EagleTac M2XC4 warm.







[SIZE=+1]Beamprofile low output[/SIZE]
This is the lowest output from the different lights. Some lights only has one level and will use the same picture as above. For lights with a really low brightness the picture will not show any beam.

Titanium L30, Titanium L30 + diffuser, Titanium L35











Titanium L35 + diffuser, Titanium L70, Titanium L70 + diffuser











Titanium L70 + wide focus, Legion II MC-E, Legion II SST50











OMG DEFT, OLight SR90, Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W











Microfire Warrior III, Xtar D30 Howitzer, Fenix TK40











ThruNite Catapult, Maglite 6D, JetBeam M1X











JetBeam M2S, OLight M30 Triton, OLight M30 Triton +diffuser











EagleTac M2XC4 warm.







[SIZE=+1]Medium distance[/SIZE]
In these pictures I have pointed the lights on the trees, but for some lights the trees are too far away and the beam can only be seen on the grass.

Titanium L30, Titanium L30 + diffuser, Titanium L35











Titanium L35 + diffuser, Titanium L70, Titanium L70 + diffuser











Titanium L70 + wide focus, Legion II MC-E, Legion II SST50











OMG DEFT, OLight SR90, Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W











Microfire Warrior III, Xtar D30 Howitzer, Fenix TK40











ThruNite Catapult, Maglite 6D, JetBeam M1X











JetBeam M2S, OLight M30 Triton, OLight M30 Triton +diffuser











EagleTac M2XC4 warm.







[SIZE=+1]Long distance[/SIZE]
Again I have aimed the light at some trees, but this time I have skipped all the diffuser shots and many lights are too weak to register on the camera at this distance with the selected exposure.

Titanium L35, Titanium L70, Titanium L70 *low*











OMG DEFT, OLight SR90, Microfire Warrior III













[SIZE=+1]Long distance, increased exposure[/SIZE]
Same as above, but with exposure increased two stops, this makes all beams visible. The ambient light is also a factor, check the "Dark reference" picture at the bottom.

Titanium L30, Titanium L30 + diffuser, Titanium L35











Titanium L35 + diffuser, Titanium L70, Titanium L70 *low*











Titanium L70 + wide focus, Legion II MC-E, Legion II SST50











OMG DEFT, OLight SR90, Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W











Microfire Warrior III, Xtar D30 Howitzer, Fenix TK40











ThruNite Catapult, Maglite 6D, JetBeam M1X











JetBeam M2S, OLight M30 Triton, OLight M30 Triton +diffuser











EagleTac M2XC4 warm.





Dark reference







[SIZE=+2]Titanium L30[/SIZE]





This is a small HID light with 2 levels and a build in battery. The light is supplied with a diffuser. My copy of the light has a focus problem, there is a big hole in the middle of the beam.

Beam profile low and high:








Beam profile low and high with diffuser:








Medium distance low and high:








Medium distance low and high with diffuser:








Long distance high:







[SIZE=+2]Titanium L35[/SIZE]





A HID and led light with a build in battery. It is possible to buy a diffuser as accessory.

Beam profile led, HID and HID with diffuser:











Medium distance led, HID and HID with diffuser:











Long distance HID:







[SIZE=+2]Titanium L70[/SIZE]





A HID light with a build in battery. The light has two levels and a focus lever and is supplied with a diffuser.
See my review of the light here.

Beam profile low and high:








Beam profile low and high with wide focus:








Beam profile low and high with diffuser:








Medium distance low and high:








Medium distance low and high with wide focus:








Medium distance low and high with diffuser:








Long distance low and high:











[SIZE=+2]Legion II MC-E[/SIZE]





A MC-E led light that uses 3x18650 batteries and uses a ring to turn on/off and select levels. My version is the original special edition.

Beam profile low and high:








Medium distance high:





Long distance high:







[SIZE=+2]Legion II SST50[/SIZE]





A SST-50 led light that uses 3x18650 batteries and uses a ring to turn on/off and select levels.

Beam profile low and high:








Medium distance high:





Long distance high:







[SIZE=+2]OMG DEFT[/SIZE]





This light uses a rather weak led (compared to the other lights), but uses a lens to focus the light into a very tight spot. It uses four AA batteries (I have loaded it with lithium) and a simple on/off switch.

Beam profile:





Medium distance:





Long distance:







[SIZE=+2]OLight SR90[/SIZE]





The first production light to use the SST-90 led. This led is the same size as an MC-E led, but can take much more power and produce much more light. The light has two levels and a build in battery.

Beam profile low and high:








Medium distance low and high:








Long distance high:







[SIZE=+2]Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W[/SIZE]





A small HID light that uses 3x18650 batteries.

Beam profile:





Medium distance:





Long distance:







[SIZE=+2]Microfire Warrior III[/SIZE]





A HID light with build in battery.

Beam profile:





Medium distance:





Long distance:







[SIZE=+2]Xtar D30 Howitzer[/SIZE]





A light with 3 MC-E leds and 3 levels, selection is done by turning the head. This light is from the test production run and has been replaced by a new model with higher output and better construction.
Read my Danish review of it here.

Beam profile low and high:








Medium distance high:





Long distance high:







[SIZE=+2]Fenix TK40[/SIZE]





A MC-E light that runs on eight AA batteries, the light has 4 levels and 4 blinking modes. Selection is done by pressing codes on the tail switch.
Read my Danish review of it here.

Beam profile low and high:








Medium distance high:





Long distance high:







[SIZE=+2]ThruNite Catapult[/SIZE]





A SST-50 light with 3 levels and strobe, it can run on multiple battery configuration, here I am using 2x18650. The light will always turn on in high, a quick off/on will select next level.

Beam profile low and high:








Medium distance high:





Long distance high:







[SIZE=+2]Maglite 6D[/SIZE]





This is an old incandescent light with 6 D batteries, it is hopeless outclassed in output here.

Beam profile:





Medium distance:





Long distance:







[SIZE=+2]JetBeam M1X[/SIZE]





A MC-E light designed for throw, it can run on multiple battery configuration, here I am using 2x18650. The light has two settings, with tight head it is at full power, with lose head it can be adjusted to just about anything. My version is from the first production run, newer lights have higher output.

Beam profile low and high:








Medium distance high:





Long distance high:







[SIZE=+2]JetBeam M2S[/SIZE]





A MC-E light designed for throw, it can run on multiple battery configuration, here I am using 2x18650. The light has two settings, with tight head it is at full power, with lose head it has 2 levels and a strobe. To prevent overheating this light will not stay at full power for more than 3 minutes and then it goes down to medium. A quick off/on will bring it back to full again.

Beam profile low and high:








Medium distance high:





Long distance high:







[SIZE=+2]OLight M30 Triton[/SIZE]





This light has 3 levels and strobe, the selection is done with the side switch, on/off with the tail switch. The light can use multiple battery configurations, I am using 2x18650 to get a compact light.
Read my Danish review of it here.

Beam profile low, high and high with diffuser:











Medium distance high and high with diffuser:








Long distance high:







[SIZE=+2]EagleTac M2XC4 warm[/SIZE]





The light uses 3 XR-E warm leds and 4 levels and strobe, the selection is done with a ring around the head. The light can either uses 4xCR123 or 2x18650 batteries, I uses 2x18650.

Beam profile low and high:








Medium distance high:





Long distance high:


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for very interesting beamshots! :thumbsup:

Also nice that you included the legendary 6D among the newer lights, it clearly shows how far the evolution has went since Mag6D was the king. Anyway I thought it was...

Regards, Patric


----------



## saabluster (Apr 13, 2010)

It seems to me that the medium shots are the long shots and the long shots the medium shots.:thinking: Did you zoom in to take the long distance shots? Also what were the distances the pictures were taken at?
BTW the discrepancies you are seeing are because you did not take lux measurements from far enough away. I would do 10 meters with these lights. Good job as usual. Thanks for all the hard work. :thumbsup:


----------



## HKJ (Apr 13, 2010)

saabluster said:


> It seems to me that the medium shots are the long shots and the long shots the medium shots.:thinking: Did you zoom in to take the long distance shots? Also what were the distances the pictures were taken at?



The long shots are zoomed, 17 mm for the wide and 55 mm for the long range on a Nikon DX camera. I would guess that they are around 200 meters. The medium are probably more like 100 meters (I really need a rangefinder).

The different groups of shots uses different exposures, i.e. you can not compare brightness from one group to the next group of pictures.

All pictures has EXIF information, but note that the locked white balance and expose adjustment is not included.



saabluster said:


> BTW the discrepancies you are seeing are because you did not take lux measurements from far enough away. I would do 10 meters with these lights. Good job as usual. Thanks for all the hard work. :thumbsup:



I am not sure that this is the full explanation, spectral sensitivity might also be a factor.


----------



## Steve'O (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice long range beamshots HKJ, thanks very much :thumbsup:

You can measure those distances easily and accurately in yards, metres or whatever you like if you go on Google Earth and click on the Line Ruler at the top of the page. 
It can save you spending on a rangefinder. 
It is very easy to use, i now use it instead of a Swarovski rangefinder.
Hope this helps.

Edit: The 24w Boxer looks very poor in the photo's, it seems to be blown away by everything, all the LED's out throw it and the 6d maglite too.

It has an adjustable focus does it not ????


----------



## Dioni (Apr 13, 2010)

... there is a big amount of work here!

:goodjob:


----------



## HKJ (Apr 13, 2010)

Steve'O said:


> Edit: The 24w Boxer looks very poor in the photo's, it seems to be blown away by everything, all the LED's out throw it and the 6d maglite too.
> 
> It has an adjustable focus does it not ????



I do not believe it has, and it is same problem with L30.


----------



## Daylight (Apr 13, 2010)

Awesome work!! the SR90 will be my next flashlight.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 13, 2010)

HKJ, wonderful review, research and assembly here! As usual you've put a fantastic amount of work into this project. Really nice to see the SR90 in there with the HID's.

The lux reading problems with the L30 and Boxer are not the fault of spectral sensitivity nor the distance of the measurement (4m vs 10m). This particular problem is the fault of the focus setting. The huge donut hole in the middle of the beam is a dead give away. The same hole that we see at 100m is still there a 4m, it's just smaller and thus the lux reading will be terribly low in respect to the others in the group. I'm not sure why these two lights are not focusing properly for you but there's obviously a problem there. Your lux tests would be accurized by10m readings as Saabluster suggested but it's not the main problem with these two lights. 

The Boxer24 actually has outstanding throw and very close to that of the K3500, though at about half the lumen output. My Boxer also destroys my examples of M1X and RRT-1 in throw tests at 330 yards.


Thanks again for a great review! There's a lot of info to absorb here.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 13, 2010)

Patriot said:


> The lux reading problems with the L30 and Boxer are not the fault of spectral sensitivity nor the distance of the measurement (4m vs 10m). This particular problem is the fault of the focus setting. The huge donut hole in the middle of the beam is a dead give away. The same hole that we see at 100m is still there a 4m, it's just smaller and thus the lux reading will be terribly low in respect to the others in the group. I'm not sure why these two lights are not focusing properly for you but there's obviously a problem there. Your lux tests would be accurized by10m readings as Saabluster suggested but it's not the main problem with these two lights.



I agree that L30 and Boxer has lower lux due to focus, but that does not explain why Warrior has nearly twice the lux of SR90 and shows up inferior in the beam shots.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 13, 2010)

HKJ said:


> I agree that L30 and Boxer has lower lux due to focus, but that does not explain why Warrior has nearly twice the lux of SR90 and shows up inferior in the beam shots.



...and that why I addressed the particular issue of the two donut hole lights and didn't discuss the issue of the Warrior. 

With respect to the throw lux readings of the Warrior vs the SR90, one of three things could be happening in this order of likelihood. 

1) Lux measurement distance. It's very likely that the K3500 comes to "perfect" or near perfect focus at 4m in relation to the size of your light meter sensor diffuser. You've done so much work already but the "easy" double check is to re-check those two lights at 10m. If the reading shifts, then check at 20m and you'll have verification if the reading shifts yet again in favor of the SR90. I suspect that the SR90 will indeed produce higher actual lux readings for throw as long as the K3500 doesn't have an unfair beam convergence advantage over it. 

2) The possibility that the K3500's reading is actual but in only one limited degree of angle which the camera isn't able to capture due to target ambiguity. You can verify this with a light meter directly or indirectly at 50-100m by placing your meter sensor on a surveyor's stake. Mount the lights on a tripod with smooth head and sweep horizontally and vertically until the highest reading is attained from each of the two lights. A spotting scope or binocular will allow you to read your light meter while it's down range. The indirect method is to use a white paper plate as the light target while facing the sensor backwards toward the illuminated plate, which would then read reflected light instead of direct light. The advantage is is that you have something to help you direct the brightest portion of the beam so that you're making the best of each test. 

3) Spectral sensitivity as you mentioned. The reason I don't believe this is the case is because you presumably used the same light meter for your ceiling bounce tests and your readings appear to be in line with the other HID's tested, which are in line with their specific wattages. Also, if it was just a case of spectural sensitivity, other HID bulbs would have similar characteristics to the K5000 in your test results and they don't. I've noticed that the Boxer and K3500 have similar color temperature and would expect to see the Boxer exhibit the same abnormal advantages in the ceiling bounce readings but is doesn't.

In any case, you've put your blood and sweat into this project and it's the best HID to LED "spotlight" comparison in existence. As you've probably understood, I don't seek to criticize but only offer some explanation to the few pieces of puzzle that don't quite fit. If I owned a SR90, I'd be happy to distance, lux meter test them against my two examples (Boxer and K3500). I wish that I lived closer to you but it's a long swim.


----------



## larryk (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you for all the time and patience this must have taken. Excellent Job.
I received my SR90 last week and it's hard for me to believe that much light is coming from a single LED.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 14, 2010)

larryk said:


> Thank you for all the time and patience this must have taken. Excellent Job.
> I received my SR90 last week and it's hard for me to believe that much light is coming from a single LED.




PH40 / SR-90 beamshot comparison Larry.


----------



## Nach168 (Apr 14, 2010)

Daylight said:


> Awesome work!! the SR90 will be my next flashlight.


----------



## Nach168 (Apr 14, 2010)

Daylight said:


> Awesome work!! the SR90 will be my next flashlight.


Fantastic decision Daylight.I'm sure you are going to enjoy it so much :naughty: I fyou own one of this, I can't wait to buy another light just to be in the same level as you.What do you suggest me to buy? More or less like the Intimidator one.


----------



## saabluster (Apr 14, 2010)

Patriot said:


> In any case, you've put your blood and sweat into this project and it's the best HID to LED "spotlight" comparison in existence.


Agreed. And I know I whine about it all the time but getting some real distance with these lights when making measurements is critical. 10 meters is minimal. It really should be more like 20. I know the DEFT's beam has not reached maturation even at 10. I would think the same thing would apply to those other lights built for throw.


----------



## rizky_p (Apr 14, 2010)

i am simply flabbergasted  those are some high end lights you have in your collections. Mostly are always stays forever in my wishlist. 

Nice beamshots.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 14, 2010)

Patriot said:


> 1) Lux measurement distance. It's very likely that the K3500 comes to "perfect" or near perfect focus at 4m in relation to the size of your light meter sensor diffuser. You've done so much work already but the "easy" double check is to re-check those two lights at 10m. If the reading shifts, then check at 20m and you'll have verification if the reading shifts yet again in favor of the SR90. I suspect that the SR90 will indeed produce higher actual lux readings for throw as long as the K3500 doesn't have an unfair beam convergence advantage over it.





saabluster said:


> Agreed. And I know I whine about it all the time but getting some real distance with these lights when making measurements is critical. 10 meters is minimal. It really should be more like 20. I know the DEFT's beam has not reached maturation even at 10. I would think the same thing would apply to those other lights built for throw.




I will see if I can find a good location to do some lux measurements at a longer distance. It is mostly SR90 and Warrior I want to check, I am very curious about them.

The lux meter I use for this is the AEMC CA813


Edit:



Patriot said:


> I've noticed that the Boxer and K3500 have similar color temperature and would expect to see the Boxer exhibit the same abnormal advantages in the ceiling bounce readings but is doesn't.



I do not agree with that, the specification might be the same, but looking at the beam shows different.

Boxer, Warrior:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweet comparison of some of the newest big lights on the market. Thanks. I really need to save up for an L70.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks a lot of review, very interesting.


----------



## amaretto (Apr 14, 2010)

thanx hkj for your great job.
one thing to mention about the k3500 beamshots:
i'm not a fan of the MF HIDs but i owned K2000 and K3500. My experience with my other HIDs (Polarion, POB) in comparison with the K3500 are totally different from your beamshots. The colour temperature of the MF is around 7000k. Looking at your beamshots i think that your K3500 is defect. Comparing to other beamshots in this forum and my experiences your light does not match in beam colour and beam shape. Looking further to the condition of the anodisation i think your light (and bulb) got old? Perhaps a new bulb will show another result?:thinking:


----------



## HKJ (Apr 14, 2010)

amaretto said:


> one thing to mention about the k3500 beamshots:
> i'm not a fan of the MF HIDs but i owned K2000 and K3500. My experience with my other HIDs (Polarion, POB) in comparison with the K3500 are totally different from your beamshots. The colour temperature of the MF is around 7000k. Looking at your beamshots i think that your K3500 is defect. Comparing to other beamshots in this forum and my experiences your light does not match in beam colour and beam shape. Looking further to the condition of the anodisation i think your light (and bulb) got old? Perhaps a new bulb will show another result?:thinking:



I can adjust focus of the Warrioer and get different beam shapes. The bulb has less than 50 hours runtime, I do not believe that it is getting old.

It is weakest 35 watt HID I have, but the size and shape is good and it is brighter than most led lights.


----------



## MattK (Apr 14, 2010)

WOW - an EPIC roundup! Fantastic work again!

I'm thrilled you chose the L35 in USCG Orange too - those are a special project of mine.


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 14, 2010)

Great beamshots. lovecpf


----------



## Patriot (Apr 14, 2010)

HKJ said:


> I will see if I can find a good location to do some lux measurements at a longer distance. It is mostly SR90 and Warrior I want to check, I am very curious about them.
> 
> The lux meter I use for this is the AEMC CA813
> 
> ...







> Amaretto
> My experience with my other HIDs (Polarion, POB) in comparison with the K3500 are totally different from your beamshots. The colour temperature of the MF is around 7000k. Looking at your beamshots i think that your K3500 is defect. Comparing to other beamshots in this forum and my experiences your light does not match in beam colour and beam shape.





Yes, my K3500 isn't even close to being that warm. With that stated, I think the only thing going on here is that you probably have a newer/later spec'd light with updated bulb color temp. It certainly doesn't look sick or injured to me from looking at the beamshots, it just looks warmer. The Boxer24 on the other hand has the typical blue which converts over to blue/green when trying to photograph it. Also the previously mentioned focus issue causes it's own throw lux read inaccuracy. After having various Boxers apart on several occasions and noting the simplicity of them, I can't imagine what's causing that problem that wouldn't be obvious. It looks as if the bulb isn't protruding through the reflector hole far enough. In my experience the Boxer focuses a bit better than the K3500 and produces nearly the same throw even while producing fewer lumens.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome shootout!


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 15, 2010)

Very informative, GREAT work... thanks!!


----------



## Light11 (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome work!


----------



## nvrdark (May 2, 2010)

Light11 said:


> Awesome work!



+1
If and when will you be adding your new RRT-3 to the beam shots/comparison???


----------



## HKJ (May 2, 2010)

nvrdark said:


> +1
> If and when will you be adding your new RRT-3 to the beam shots/comparison???



I hope to get the RRT-3 in the coming week, but I will probably wait some time before I do another beam shot, because I want a few more lights for it.
I expect the update D30 and if BJ can help me fix focus on L30 it will also be included again. I also has another SSR-90 light on order and I hope it will be finished soon.


----------



## nvrdark (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for all you efforts, I was going to offer to help with the next one, there is really nothing I would rather do, but I noticed your location in your profile and it would b a long swim.
P.S. might I inquire as to the model of the "other" sst-90 on order?


----------



## HKJ (May 4, 2010)

nvrdark said:


> Thanks for all you efforts, I was going to offer to help with the next one, there is really nothing I would rather do, but I noticed your location in your profile and it would b a long swim.



Sometimes it would have been nice with help doing the beam shots, especially with the big ones. It was a rather large pile of lights I needed for this beam shot here.



nvrdark said:


> P.S. might I inquire as to the model of the "other" sst-90 on order?



It is the Blaster NG, I am hoping it will ship soon.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 22, 2010)

nice review. Thanks a lot.


----------



## ledsmoke (Oct 13, 2010)

I lie in the dust an shake before the god of testing! Wow is such a faint expression when measured against the dedication of this task. It is so rare to see such great work with a scientific sound approach.  

Im amazed really. And its so darn useful too! WOnderful. Thank you so much! You rock! :rock:


----------



## photoncannon (Oct 13, 2010)

HJK, +1 on the excellent work. I have a dumb newbie question. In your 2nd bar chart, what do the different color bars for each light represent?


----------



## HKJ (Oct 13, 2010)

ledsmoke said:


> I lie in the dust an shake before the god of testing! Wow is such a faint expression when measured against the dedication of this task. It is so rare to see such great work with a scientific sound approach.
> 
> Im amazed really. And its so darn useful too! WOnderful. Thank you so much! You rock! :rock:



I hope you have seen that I have done many other beamshots with measurements, they are collected on my website.




photoncannon said:


> HJK, +1 on the excellent work. I have a dumb newbie question. In your 2nd bar chart, what do the different color bars for each light represent?



It represent different output levels that can be selected on the light. The M1X is a bit special, because it can be adjusted to any level, between min. and max., not only a few fixed levels.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Patriot said:


> .
> 3) Spectral sensitivity as you mentioned. The reason I don't believe this is the case is because you presumably used the same light meter for your ceiling bounce tests and your readings appear to be in line with the other HID's tested, which are in line with their specific wattages. Also, if it was just a case of spectural sensitivity, other HID bulbs would have similar characteristics to the K5000 in your test results and they don't. I've noticed that the Boxer and K3500 have similar color temperature and would expect to see the Boxer exhibit the same abnormal advantages in the ceiling bounce readings but is doesn't.




Maybe not the whole reason, but I have some LED vs. HID measurement that agrees with OP the the major cause being Spectral Sensitivity. As seen in my beam shots below: The The MagDragon Jr. Led spot looked obviously brighter than the 35W HID despite that the lux meter reading being less on the led light. 

Furthermore, as documented in post #2 of of the link below (Just under the graph):
If I de-focus the lens to get a spot with some separated yellow vs blue area, and read the yellow area,
I can get the 150K lux led light to read over 200K lux. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/288704

This link has some spectrum Analysis of the 6000K POB HID, you can see significant amount of yellow peaks in it:
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/powhid.htm

That agrees with some discussion elsewhere that lux meter is factory calibrated for 3000K kelvin incans & is more sensitive to yellow wavelength.


HID, not as full spectrum as incans, is significantly more full spectrum than Led, even at the same 6000K overall Kelvin for both, HID will have more yellow representation ins the spectrum than led, thus the meter will read higher on the HID, even it may not appear as bright as the led. 




*Light house about 700 feet away.*

*35W HID (180K [email protected] 1 meter)*






*Mag Drgon Jr.* 150K [email protected] 1 meter (Cree R2 Led 1.8-2Amp, 66mm lens)


----------

